# Grosse Gurke Fish Room



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My wife and I stopped at Jeff's home on our way back from Seattle, WA. Below are some of his fishes. IF GG see's this post, he can explain them.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Assman have an awsome collection expecially the Geryi...







also the Rhom are so nice.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

oooh them r some nice looking fish he has


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very very nice collection!

thx for the pics


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking collection!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like you had fun, 
Jeff Your fish look great. Video time








Pete


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome fish he has there, but it looks like he has some cleaning to do :rasp:

That filter setup he has looks very nice, are those Lifeguard's systems? I have a FB300 on my 45, they are great filters.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

sick fish


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Holy moly nice geryi's! I like the brandti and rhom.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow love those gery


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

For those geryi Very nice fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not a piranha, but a difficult fish to take a photo of. Anyway, this one is for Jeff since he has a hard time getting a photo of it. So glad it came out good. Also certainly the largest S. maculatus I have seen live.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

i finally saw how you look like...grosse gurke....nice face!!!!
A.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great fish, GG.. nice pics! So, did you guys have a cookout? I bet there was some great conversation going on there..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

1st thing I noticed w/ Jeff was the beer









Question is, where was yours Frank?









Real nice looking fish Jeff.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> 1st thing I noticed w/ Jeff was the beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he might be hiding it behind him in his right hand!









Nothing like hanging out in a room with some cool p's drinking a beer!









Love those geryi!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ex0dus Posted Today, 08:15 PM
> 1st thing I noticed w/ Jeff was the beer
> 
> *Question is, where was yours Frank?*
> ...


I think Jeff was drinking it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Good times with Jeff and Frank.

Great specimins Jeff.
As for that Mac...WOW!!!

I would be curious Frank what the largest Macaltus you've seen, period?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice collection cant wait to have something like that when im older..nice job gg


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Superb... certaily an impresive collection...







!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is a very impresive collectiion indeed


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Great pics, a rarity to get to see GG's p's. Thanks for sharing.

That mac is huuuge! I'm in awe.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Real nice, that brandti is bad ass, thats a big fish, you cant tell from the pictures....

Love the brandti.....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Real nice, that brandti is bad ass, thats a big fish, you cant tell from the pictures....
> 
> Love the brandti.....


yes, so true. I got to see that fish when It was at Ash's - beautiful fish.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

all very nice fish. great looking brandti


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys...and I would have cleaned the tanks if I had knows there would be pictures







Although I like the algea on the back and sides...I think it helps with the nitrates...but I would have at least whiped down the water stains.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

assman- how does lgae help with nitrates? does it keep them down? i to like the look on the back and sides...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> assman- how does lgae help with nitrates? does it keep them down? i to like the look on the back and sides...


it grows because it eats the nitrates


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is another photo. Not as clear, but nice fish. Sci name repaired. S. marginatus.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Very nice! Jeff's sooo hot!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> Very nice! Jeff's sooo hot!


This photo makes Jeff LOOK HOT.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> > Very nice! Jeff's sooo hot!
> 
> 
> This photo makes Jeff LOOK HOT.:laugh:


whats that other fish in wid tha rhom?

nice collection btw.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That pic makes him look like a pimp!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice GG!!!!Thanks for sharing them with us frank!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The last photo I posted (S. irritans) is actually S. marginatus according to GG. I don't know, they all look the same to me at that age.








The other fish in with the rhom are silver dollars and some other type of cyprinid, forgot what they were, seem to be pearl danio?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

those are some awesome fish!!!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Jeff, why no pygos?

Hater


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy sh*t GG!!!! 
Nice collection you have there.















Thanks for the pics Frank!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the S. geryi that GG always talks about. It tends to stay alone in a corner away from the main group.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that is one NICEE geryi and tank gg, very natural look
















TRigga


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> > Very nice! Jeff's sooo hot!
> 
> 
> This photo makes Jeff LOOK HOT.:laugh:


Gorgeous collection Jeff... but i'm not sure that fish is interested in the beer so much as it is Jeff's crotch...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 09:06 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Aug 19 2006, 06:41 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


Fish are always attracted to grub-like objects.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 09:06 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Aug 19 2006, 06:41 PM)
> >
> > QUOTE
> ...


Or the weak, and sick things







.

i keed i keeed


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> Hey Jeff, why no pygos?
> 
> Hater


No reason in particular. I like the look of them...but I like the Serrasalmus genus more. The variety, how they act, how they look. I have had lots of pygos....I am just into serras now.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Good looking fish and good photos. Thanks.

I love that massive Rhombeus.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey Jeff, why no pygos?
> 
> Hater


No reason in particular. I like the look of them...but I like the Serrasalmus genus more. The variety, how they act, how they look. I have had lots of pygos....I am just into serras now.
[/quote]

I was kind of thinking that. So I suppose you got tired of pygos but eventually you will come back. We all come back man. I got into salt water for a little over 2 years and finally came back.

Hater


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm disappointed, I thought Jeff was Kramer.
















Nice looking fish collection though!








~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> > Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> > Very nice! Jeff's sooo hot!
> 
> 
> This photo makes Jeff LOOK HOT.:laugh:


Gorgeous collection Jeff... but i'm not sure that fish is interested in the beer so much as it is Jeff's crotch...








[/quote]


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce tanks and some rare fish


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Where can i get some fish like that?!? lol im sorry i dont know really anything about piranhas and i wanna know where i can get me some of those spieces


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Where can i get some fish like that?!? lol im sorry i dont know really anything about piranhas and i wanna know where i can get me some of those spieces


I has taken a long time for me to get this particular group of fish. Not that these fish arent out there...but timing has a lot to do with it. You need to be ready when they are offered for sale.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That shoal of geryi...........WOW!!! Monster Rhom. That is one hell of a fish collection!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm disappointed, I thought Jeff was Kramer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Its disappointing to know that GG is just a normal looking dude.

Tom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What no pics of the wheel chair gramps?










Nice collection you got there sir.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Those are some great collection of serras Jeff







I have to agree with tink that rhom seem to have the knack of your crotch


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from vacation and wanted to thank people for the kind comments. 
I also thanks to Frank and his wife for visiting and taking pictures....I can never get that dovi in a picture!!!!! And that Maculatus picture really came out nice.

It was great to see you again Frank!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey GG,
In the shot of you and Frank I see a garage door behin you too, is your collection in a garage? How do you keep the tanks warm in the pacific north west winter? Your Rhom is flawless


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

what does your wife/girl think of them?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice collection!







I thought you were Kramer aswell.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fastmover13 said:


> what does your wife/girl think of them?


She doesnt mind them. She likes the geryi and the rhom...the others...she thinks they all look the same. She did feed them when I was gone for a week...so it is all good.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

fu++ing wow


----------

